# New Frontier LW-15 Polymer AR Lower Receiver...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am thinking about building out a new lightweight AR for all day hunts in the desert. I need something lightweight and easy to pack. I have been looking at composite (polymer) lowers and came across this one. One heck of a deal and i've read a lot of reviews from guys who love them.

Anyone out here own one?

Here's the link....

New Frontier LW-15 Polymer Lower Receiver

Thoughts? At $99 bucks for a complete lower.... it seems hard to beat!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I say give it a try and report back. It was easy for me to spend your money wasn't it. 

Actually I think I might try one too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Why not ? My S&W 15-22 is all polymer. No vibration or torquing or anything seems to be able to be done to it. Of course it's a .22lr but a .223 really can't hurt it either. Sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

For a hunnerd bucks it's dang sure worth a try.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Plum Crazy makes one also around $100 (gunbroker.com) and I think they are made here in Az


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got 2 PlumCrazy lowers and have not had a bit of trouble with either, In fact my uppers fit tighter to them than any aluminum lower I've ever seen.

And yes they are made here in AZ in Lake Havasu City by a Plumber who everyone said was crazy for making them(I'm sure that he was probably called crazy before that...but it stuck that time.)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Plum Crazy has changed their name to PCF.....Apparently they got or wanted a Goobermint contract and didn't want to give a Politically incorrect message.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not even going there....lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That has got to be a stripped Lower Right? I Dont know much about AR 15 Rifles so I would not want to put all the parts in a stripped down Lower.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> That has got to be a stripped Lower Right? I Dont know much about AR 15 Rifles so I would not want to put all the parts in a stripped down Lower.


Nope this is a completed lower with lower parts kit already installed. That's what shocked me about the price.


----------



## JoeBobOutfitters.com (Jan 22, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Plum Crazy has changed their name to PCF.....Apparently they got or wanted a Goobermint contract and didn't want to give a Politically incorrect message.....


Sorta. They've had "talks" on their outdated website for a few YEARS to change their FFL name and variance to allow them to change the logo on the side of the lower to "PCF" but they've never done it. All the Plum Crazy Lowers I've ever seen, or we've ever sold, have the standard logo your lowers have on them.

The New Frontier Lowers are made with the same die as the Plum Crazy's. However, they have an upgraded polymer mix, upgraded takedown pins/FCG, and more consistent springs. Not quite tomatoe tomato, but more like an upgraded Plum Crazy. New Frontier and us used to sell a number of Plum Crazy lowers. We stopped carrying them when we picked up the New Frontiers this spring.

The New Frontier lowers are a great deal for the money for sure! Just an FYI, at this time they're backed up a bit due to scarcity of components right now with the market being very overwhelmed with demand. We're currently 30-60 days out from the time an order is placed until an order is shipped. We've got 3000+ on order now at New Frontier awaiting to be manufactured as some components straggle in.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm thinking they should consider selling a stripped lower.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I read that in the article after I said that! Really good Price if its a good piece! Are you gonna get one if so let me know how it does.


----------

